# R35 bits wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for a customer of mine the following parts

Carbon composite panel
Aircon rad
Water rad
Aluminium crash bar across front
Airbags and seat belts
Bonnet hinges
Housing where water cap sits on

Please reply by pm


----------



## robbie.rob.1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Are you in North America? I have seat belts , bonnet hinges and a couple other parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

No, sorry. Sheffield uk


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Skint I have most parts available


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i HAVE SEATBELTS YOU CAN HAVE FOR CHEAP £50 EACH + POSTAGE 

I ALSO THINK I HAVE THE COMPOSITE SLAM PANEL SOMEWHERE...


----------

